# Sticky  Nonresident hunting info



## northdakotakid

For current 2009 Regulations see link below

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=73796

Advise to Guest hunters

It is great to help people out that are hunting here for the first time with lodging, food and the likes, but let's not get carried away with pin-pointing specific areas to hunt.

Last year there was some nasty conversations back-and-forth because of it and I, and I am sure most here, would like to avoid those pot stirring comments.

So in the name of good taste let's try to welcome our new guests and give them good advice, but let's not get out of control with the extremely specific details. After all, scouting is a big part of the hunt out here. There is plenty of wetlands for everyone.

*For the New To North Dakota Hunters I do offer this advice though *

Link to North Dakota Game and Fish: http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/

Link to Federal Migratory Bird Regulations: http://www.access.gpo.gov/nara/cfr/wais ... 20_02.html

Here is a link to a great article on ND Hunting Tactics
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php

*1. Get a P.L.O.T.S. map from the North Dakota Game and Fish*
- They are available online or you can order one from their office
- This map shows all of the state leased property open to the public to hunt and is broken down into very easily read grids with roads, towns and water on it, truly a valuable document for any hunter, resident or non.

*2. Ask questions on this forum about the specific techniques we use out here not the places to hunt * - this is a very different place to hunt ducks and geese and there are several techniques that we use here that not many other people use
- you may be able to leave some of your equipment home that you are not going to use out here, also you may want to pick something else up
- by asking the techniques and not the specific places, which you can get a great idea from your P.L.O.T.S. map of where to go, you will avoid the backlash that occurs when someone speaks a little too specific

*3. People will crucify you on this forum for hunting the roosts here* - hunting a roost in ND is considered nearly a sin and people will get very upset at you for doing it, please, no one comment on this topic. IT WAS BEAT TO DEATH LAST YEAR

*4. Meet the Locals and spend some time getting to know them* - NDan 's are generally a very friendly bunch and the local landowners may not giving you permission to hunt their land, but they will help you to find the birds around them and offer some advice that even the local hunters can not

*5. ABOVE ALL
- Realize that you are hunting one of the last strongholds of Duck Paradise in the World. ND is so unique in not only its geography, but also in it's hunting opportunities. So enjoy it. And, yes, I am biased towards ND, so all the Missourians, Cheeseheads, Lake Dwellars, Lone Star's, Illini and everywhere in between, you all have just as much right to brag. But we are glad that you are our guest here and hopefully you can build many memories here in our great state of North Dakota. *

*North Dakota Hunting License Fees*

Licenses in italics are prerequisites to purchasing other hunting licenses. _Resident Fishing, Hunting & Fur-bearer Certificate $1 
Nonresident Fishing, Hunting & Fur-bearer Certificate $2 
General Game & Habitat License (resident& nonresident) $13 _

Resident Small Game License (for age 16 and older ) $6 
Nonresident Small Game License (may purchase more than 1 per year) $85 
Nonresident Small Game License, General Game and Habitat License, and Certificate $100 
Nonresident Waterfowl License (zones) $85 
Nonresident Waterfowl License (zones), General Game and Habitat License, and Certificate $100 
Nonresident Waterfowl License (statewide) $125 
Nonresident Waterfowl License (statewide), General Game and Habitat License, and Certificate $140 
Crane Permit (resident & nonresident) $5 
Resident Swan License (issued by lottery) $5 
Nonresident Swan License (issued by lottery) $25 
Resident Furbearer License (for age sixteen 16 and older) $7 
Nonresident Furbearer and Nongame License $25 
Nonresident Nongame License $15 
Resident Combination License - includes Fishing, Small Game, General Game & Habitat, and Furbearer $32

Nonresidents have the option of buying either a statewide waterfowl license or one with zone restrictions. Nonresidents who designate zones 1 or 2 may hunt that zone for only one seven-day period during the season. Nonresident hunters who chose to hunt in zone 1 or 2 and wish to use the full 14 consecutive days allowed, must use the other seven days in zone 3. Hunters in zone 3 can hunt that zone the entire 14 days.

All waterfowl hunters must register with the Harvest Information Program prior to hunting. Hunters purchasing a license from the North Dakota Game and Fish Department can easily get a HIP number. Otherwise, hunters must call 888-634-4798, or log on to the Game and Fish website at gf.nd.gov, provide the registration information, and record the HIP number on their fishing, hunting and furbearer certificate. Those who HIP registered to hunt this spring's light goose season do not have to register again, as it is required only once per year.

Hunters should refer to the 2008 North Dakota Waterfowl Hunting Guide, for further details on the waterfowl season.

Link to Flyway reports
http://www.flyways.us/

Link to ND Migration Reports
http://www.fws.gov/northdakotafieldoffice/

http://www.fws.gov/mountain-prairie/pre ... /index.htm


----------



## Bob Kellam

If you have any information you would like to add to northdakotakid's post PM me I will add it to the thread

I locked this thread because I want to keep it informational only.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php

Might as well give a first-hand scenario of how the "locals" hunt and still manage to keep birds around for everyone.


----------



## Bob Kellam

I have updated this thread with current info to date. Shoot me a PM if you want to see additional info.

Many questions can be answered by reading the Stickys and Announcements at the top of the Duck Hunting forum. The link that Chris posted above is required reading :lol:

If you have other general duck hunting questions post them up in the forum.

North Dakota duck hunting is all about scouting, what I like to call windshield time. Internet scouting *always* ends up in a heated debate, generally with hard feelings all around. PM Me if you need specifics i will do my best to answer your questions.

North Dakota has a lot of ducks and duck hunting areas, in some places you would never imagine could have great hunting, get out there and find them, be safe and enjoy the season.

Bob


----------



## Bob Kellam

I have updated this thread (at the top) with 2008-2009 Resident and Non Resident waterfowl hunting regulations. If further information becomes available I will post it as I obtain the info.

I have not been able to determine if USFW migration reports for ND will be available this year,(due to the retirement of the person doing them) when I find out I will let you know.

Enjoy the upcoming season!!!!

Good Hunting

Bob


----------

